# another B+W filter question



## cid (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi all,
last week I received package with my new B+W 82mm polarizer kaeseman filter. Yesterday I finally had opportunity to test it and I was really happy about results. What made me even more happy was the fact that this filter was really easy to clean (I accidentally touched the glass). All my previous UV (protective) filters were Hoya and it is pain in the ass to clean them.

So I was thinking about buying some of B+W filters for protection, but now comes the question, do I need UV (010M) or just clear (007M) MRC filter?
I bought the polarizer because of your advises and your satisfaction, so maybe you can help a little bit here too 

btw: what about B+W 82mm 3.0 ND MRC 110M Filter? Bit expensive, but I could find it useful in landscape photography... (right now I have only 5stop Schneider, which seems to soften the images produced a little bit)


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 16, 2013)

I have all Kaeseman polarizers and I concur they will last for years. I personally buy UV filters instead of clears because if I ever decide to shoot a roll of film, They will help some.


----------



## cid (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice idea to have filter usable with film camera. Right now I have only one film body and it's not usable with canon lenses (and also I doubt there is a 82mm lens in diameter for oooold russian zenith, well maybe, it's m42 mount)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2013)

cid said:


> So I was thinking about buying some of B+W filters for protection, but now comes the question, do I need UV (010M) or just clear (007M) MRC filter?
> I bought the polarizer because of your advises and your satisfaction, so maybe you can help a little bit here too
> 
> btw: what about B+W 82mm 3.0 ND MRC 110M Filter? Bit expensive, but I could find it useful in landscape photography... (right now I have only 5stop Schneider, which seems to soften the images produced a little bit)



For a dSLR, get UV or clear, whichever is cheaper or more available where you shop. dSLR Sensors are in sensitive to UV, so there is no difference between that and clear with B+W. Some other brands clip off a little bit of the deepest blue light.

I really like my 10 stop filter, both for landscapes as well as for architecture – in the latter case, long day time exposures blur out people who would otherwise be in the shop.


----------

